# Landmarks



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Paleis op de Dam









Centraal station









Rijksmuseum


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rio de Janeiro*

-Corcovado

































-Pão de Açúcar (Sugar Loaf)

























-Both


























I think these will be easily recognised


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Parliament Hill - Ottawa








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2185910701/

Château Frontenac grand hotel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quebectravel/800408688/


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

*Asuncion, Paraguay*

The National Pantheon










The Palace of Lopez


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sears Tower


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mumbai*

Victoria Terminus
Taj Palace
Gateway of India


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

Great Landmarks !!!!

Regards.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

a landmark for minneapolis could be any of these:

The IDS center:









The Cherry and Spoon sculpture:









The Stone Arch Bridge:









none of those are really globally known, but there is one thing that is well known even though it is not architecture, the collapsed 35w bridge:


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Telford's is undoubtedly the Iron Bridge, it was the fist cast iron bridge in the world and is the centrepiece of the Ironbridge Gorge World Heritage Site.




























We also have a bit of a natural landmark in the Wrekin, its a 1334 ft hill that rises from a flat plain and is quite striking because its all alone. There is a lot of local and regional folklore surrounding it and apparently helped inspire Tolkien when writing Lord of the Rings


----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

Warsaw, Poland

Palace of Culture and Science.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Cherry and Spoon sculpture:








_picture posted by minneapolis-uptown_

That Cherry and Spoon sculpture looks really cool! :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava castle










New bridge (Nový most)


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*

Obelisco


Kavanagh Weilding 


Caminito


Floralis generica


La boca`s Bridge


----------



## rmutt (Jun 22, 2009)

*Empire State Building - New York City*


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

Hengelo, The Netherlands:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Brussels: 

Palace of Justice:











Basilica of the Sacred Heart:


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

National Monument ,Jakarta-Indonesia


----------

